# Breakdown cover for trip to UK



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all, I have a Portuguese registered car and I am looking for single trip car breakdown cover for an upcoming trip back to the UK, can i get this from the UK seeing as i now live here in PT ?...or are there any companies from here ( PT ) that can provide this service?
BTW i am insured by Fidelidade........maybe they can help?
Regards.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

I have comprehensive cover with Fidelidade and this includes breakdown cover throughout the EU, if in doubt, ask Fidelidade.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Benny Dorm said:


> I have comprehensive cover with Fidelidade and this includes breakdown cover throughout the EU, if in doubt, ask Fidelidade.


Hi Benny Dorm.
You are not the only one to mention this.........I also have full comp insurance with Fidelidade and will give them a bell.
Regards.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Our insurance is with Ibex and we are covered within the EU area for breakdown


----------

